# Hello all from SWFL, 10k Islands and ENP



## Dawhoo (Oct 27, 2015)

Welcome, where are you based out of?


----------



## Roninrus1 (Mar 9, 2016)

Welcome, hope to return to that area in late August or in September.
Maybe I'll run into you while there.


----------



## Joegar41 (Feb 5, 2013)

Dawhoo said:


> Welcome, where are you based out of?


Naples


----------



## Joegar41 (Feb 5, 2013)

Roninrus1 said:


> Welcome, hope to return to that area in late August or in September.
> Maybe I'll run into you while there.


Shoot me a note when you plan on coming


----------



## Roninrus1 (Mar 9, 2016)

Joegar41 said:


> Shoot me a note when you plan on coming


Getting old, hopefully I won't forget!


----------



## hferrell87 (Jan 28, 2013)

_Welcome!_


----------



## FLynative (Feb 3, 2016)

hferrell87 said:


> _Welcome!_


Welcome Joe, I've started to learn the ENP area but would love to explore 10k island area as well.


----------

